# Patellar tendon repair???



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

My doc did open "debridement" of the patellar tendon.

He.. "incised patellar tendon longitudinally and found a partial thickness tear of the proximal patellar tendon....he excised degenerative portion of tendon and then sewed the remaining portion of tendon back side to side after debriding the distal pole of the patella with rongeur to get bleeding bony base"

pt has had surgery in past on this knee - but not for this problem.

Would you code 27380?

thanks


----------



## jdemar (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes. I would agree.


----------

